# Xcode 11.3



## Vivid (4 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Je pense que je ne suis pas un cas isoler, Xcode 11.3 met 2 minutes et 15 secondes pour finir de charger un simple petit projet, des plombes pour de simples petit changement.. une ruine  et cela ne date pas que de cette version apparement , je croyais que cela venait d'une connection venant d'Xcode... mais non.


----------



## edenpulse (5 Février 2021)

ça depends toujours sur quelle machine ...


----------



## Vivid (5 Février 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> ça depends toujours sur quelle machine ..


ah  bon ! un i7 ne suffirais pas


----------



## edenpulse (5 Février 2021)

dépends du stockage surtout.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2021)

Vivid a dit:


> ah  bon ! un i7 ne suffirais pas


La question n'est pas liée uniquement au processeur, mais à l'ensemble hardware + OS.
Si tu as un disque dur à 5400 tours / min et peu de RAM et catalina ou bien Big Sur, attends toi à de fortes latences.


----------



## Vivid (5 Février 2021)

non mais, il est ridiculement petit le projet, 170 lignes ! 
A côté avec des milliers de lignes sous CW (Os9) sur un projet, c'est une Ferrari !


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2021)

Tu ne réponds pas à la question que je n'avais pas posée : quelle configuration hardware + OS as tu ?


----------



## Vivid (6 Février 2021)

Tu imagine ! mais c'est surréaliste on est en train ce poser la question d'une configuration pour un projet en C qui débute sur 170 lignes, waouh, le vertige... on est habituer, voir complétement tanner comme un vieux cuir bien lisse par la sous exploitation de nos machine résultante d'incompétents crasse.
Tant pis je passe mon chemin, je te remercie mais je ne veut pas tomber si bas en utilisant ce genre de 'me--e'.
Bonne journée.


----------



## edenpulse (6 Février 2021)

T'as pas compris. Le soucis n'est pas le projet de 170 lignes. 
C'est d'ouvrir XCode, qui lui fait plus de 170 lignes. XCode est une grosse application, qui met un ptit temps à se lancer même sur les machines les plus rapides. 
Donc effectivement, si tu as un vieux macbook (même avec un i7) mais qu'il a 4go de RAM et un disque dur 5400 vieillissant, ça mettra longtemps, que le projet fasse 170 lignes ou 2 millions.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2021)

Vivid a dit:


> Tant pis je passe mon chemin, je te remercie mais je ne veut pas tomber si bas en utilisant ce genre de 'me--e'.


Mais tu ne réponds toujours pas aux questions posées, c'est dommage…


----------



## Vivid (8 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais tu ne réponds toujours pas aux questions posées, c'est dommage…


Bonjour,
16 Go en ram, SSD. Si ce n’était que le chargement initial... il faut observer le moniteur d'activités pendant cette période . Un reste de trace de CW dans; Build Setting=>all=>Apple Clang-Language


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2021)

Vivid a dit:


> 16 Go en ram, SSD.


OK, maintenant on sait que le hardware n'est manifestement pas en cause ! Le problème est donc software, soit d'autres logiciels parasites, un OS brinquebalant, un anti-virus…


----------

